# Technically not a goat ...



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

... but still pretty cool and I wanted to share.

Had to go into the city last week and the most direct route from our canyon is directly through Zion National Park. This pretty gal was browsing along the road and not at all concerned to be holding up traffic in both directions.  Since she was in no hurry to get out of the road I got out and snapped a couple of pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty cool. I'm hoping that was a zoom shot with the head closeup!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is sad. I looked at it and went, "Wow, great rear angulation!"

What have I become?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Neat!

Um...what is it?  And what are those things under its eyes? They look almost like holes...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, that is a close up picture, I too hope that is a great zoom.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

woodhavenfarm said:


> this is sad. I looked at it and went, "wow, great rear angulation!"
> 
> what have i become?


:rofl:


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

No zoom, I walked right up to her but trust me, I was ready to take evasive measures if necessary!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

BlueMoonSpot said:


> Neat!
> 
> Um...what is it?  And what are those things under its eyes? They look almost like holes...


Bighorn sheep, and I have no idea what those eye thingies are but they all seem to have them, some more prominent than others.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweet pics! I bet that was neat to see! You should of hid the road in them and said you tracked it for 8 days over terrain no person has ever been on before and ran out of water on the 3rd day and so on to get those pics...hehe. 

One of the best cow elk pictures I have taken was taken in the middle of a town out in Colorado by Denver, with houses all around and clothes lines on both sides of it....but I was able to take the photo without anything in it but bushes...it looks like it is out in the wild.

Those are preorbital glands by the eyes I believe.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. how awesome is this? VERY! I would be so happy after taking a picture like this. It is so odd that this is actually considered a sheep! Looks rather goaty to me but that's what class I suppose some scientists put them in. What makes a goat a goat 'cause I forgot.?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Huh, interesting. They look like goats to me, too. =D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> This is sad. I looked at it and went, "Wow, great rear angulation!"
> 
> What have I become?


:ROFL: I do that ALL the time!! Hehe!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Love the bighorn sheep! We had a herd of them right by the elementary school I went to. None right near my house now but only about half an hour to be able to see them. These are great pictures!


----------

